# Coffee Compass - quick delivery!



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

I ordered from coffee compass first thing yesterday morning, wanting to try their mystery beans.

Beans arrived today. First class service!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wasn't a great fan of this time, found it quite bland in flavour. Messy too, seemed to spray everywhere, reminded me of MM. Shame because I really enjoyed their last offering


----------



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

I haven't tried it yet. Just commenting on speed of delivery


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You always get very fast service from Coffee Compass.

.....and their Beans are great after you sort your preferences.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacko112 said:


> Wasn't a great fan of this time, found it quite bland in flavour. Messy too, seemed to spray everywhere, reminded me of MM. Shame because I really enjoyed their last offering


Is that Mystery 8 by any chance? I must have had 30 kilos of that one. Best rested minimum of 10 days and still good 6 weeks post roast


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Indeed, delivery is very quick. Ordered M8 late sunday evening and it arrived yesterday!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Agree delivery is pretty quick, just personally haven't enjoyed this last bag


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JIMFISH said:


> I ordered from coffee compass first thing yesterday morning, wanting to try their mystery beans.
> 
> Beans arrived today. First class service!


What was the roast date on it?


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

11th June RD


----------



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes - the Mystery 8. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> What was the roast date on it?


Yes was roasted on Monday marked 11/06


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Great people at CC. I really like their Sweet Bourbon and also Brighton Lanes.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Loved the mystery 8.

I have a trio to try at the mo. Java jampit, hill n valley and sweet bourbon.

Excellent value and service from cc


----------

